# Why go to a Motorhome Rally



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are looking to buy a van!

Yes! That is a good reason to visit a Motorhome Rally. On these threads people are frequently asking about this or that layout or model and in my opinion, the Motorhome Show Rallies and particularly Peterborough are the place to start or finish your search.

However from my point of view there are other reasons to attend. It is a fairly cheap place to try out your van early in the season, where anything that crops up can be bought or fixed by engineers on site like Diamond Dave Newell.
It is also a chance to explore nearby towns that may not be familiar to you.
It is a place to chat with other members of Motorhome Facts and maybe have a drink or two with and also a place where you can go out to entertainment on your doorstep.

Why do you go to the shows or in fact why do you not want to go to one of these shows with Motorhome Facts.

Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Lots of vans to look at even if you are not thinking of a change.

Lots of accessories you didn't even know you needed.

Lots of traders repairing and fitting on site.

Good evening entertainment in the tents and you only pay for the Sat nights.

Lots of people you have met and chatted with before.

What's not to like, see you all at Peterborough.



Martin


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Surprised me to find I'd Been to 6 with facts would have been 7 apart from the washout at Peterborough in02 in 9 yrs didn't realise it was as many as that did find that while we were working the cut of dates came before Jan's work rosters (nurse) came out , also the main.. Ones Peterborough and brum are less than an hour away by car ,
Don't find the folks on the rallies clique but they are all aware of what their doing and occasional rallier's don't so are a bit lost, Newbury last year was the first time we've bothered with the free entertainment tent ok but the beer trailer was great , 
Do like Malvern show with the cowboy wild/west element have been twice camping at a nearby pub and once with facts , once stumbled across a show on a lake near Strasbourg run by camping du monde very similar type of setup but a lot more spare/accessory stalls plus they had an organised type of bring& buy stall exchanging goods by campers ,


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Love putting faces to MHF names.
Enjoy looking round the vans, browsing the accessories, and laughing afterwards at home as we discussed how new chairs turned into extending ladders :roll: 

sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't been on one yet

But about to change that with the northern meet

Really excited to put some names to faces that I feel I've got to know on MHF

aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What a pity that you have not been to an MHF rally before. The names I have been lucky to meet have all been lovely people. Perhaps we have just been lucky.
Why not add Peterborough to your list of excursions this year, there will be too many MHF's to meet them all but it has for some time been one of the best visits we make. I am told that Malvern show is even better but we are always away at that time.
I hope that the northern 'do' works out as you hope but for us it is a long way to travel even though Tugboat is sailing from Devon.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But he's sailing on to Scotland afterwards Alan

aldra


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I just go to meet you and fix your gas leaks Alan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 




Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just not got round to going to one of our rallies, considering how long ago I joined I suppose I should be ashamed, but they have always clashed. the shows we do not bother with now as we shall not change vans, there is nothing on the market to match it, except for a newer one of the same Marque. :wink: :wink: The price is now ridiculous for some of them.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We don't need anything most of the time but weighing up the cost of several days camping, being somewhere to explore, meeting people who have become good friends and being entertained with shopping during the day and possibly in a marquis by 'has beens' at night. All together they make the shows worthwhile for us.

Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Cabby I'm with Alan and Rosalie on this one, enjoy looking at what is on offer, and enjoy the people watching, and counting how many young fit dogs are being pushed about in buggies, what have they got legs for :roll: The buggies do look less aging than wheeled zimmers though. 

No offence intended to anyone who uses one whatever the reason.

Reasonable cost, better facilities than a lot of club rallies, give it a try you might even enjoy it.

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not knocking the rallies, just as I said they seem to clash with other club meets or we are away across the water. I will try and let you see what a wonderful couple we are, well one half is.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Not knocking the rallies, just as I said they seem to clash with other club meets or we are away across the water. I will try and let you see what a wonderful couple we are, well one half is.
> 
> cabby


Thats so nice, not many men admit how wonderful their partner is :lol: :lol:

sue


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

suedew said:


> . . . and counting how many young fit dogs are being pushed about in buggies, what have they got legs for :roll:
> Sue


Ahh, but they do say a dog is not just for christmas . . . Maybe the legs are in the freezer for Easter :lol:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Have attended 4 show rallies over last 3 years and enjoyed the experience, doing Peterborough for the first time this year. Have not rallied with Facts yet tend to go with the opposition (Fun) as we meet up with friends. Perhaps next year we'll make amends. 

Since retiring 18 months ago we've enjoyed attending smaller rallies with C & CC (motorhome section) MCC and the MHC Show rallies are large well attended and for us the traveling makes them a more expensive option. Agreed its good to see new vans, latest in accessories and people watch plus the optional entertainment but we prefer the smaller venues much more intimate and friendly. 

Both the MCC and MHC like to use venues with hall (or erect a Marquee)etc for social evenings where you take your own snacks and drinks making for a great night with friendly folk.

Horses for courses as they say modern vans are self contained so why pay over the odds to stay on regimented sites with facilities one never uses.

Not meaning to hijack the thread but it is just titled rallies ;-)


----------

